
Inside Tesla’s factory, a medical clinic designed to ignore injured workers - smacktoward
https://www.revealnews.org/article/inside-teslas-factory-a-medical-clinic-designed-to-ignore-injured-workers/
======
tareqak
Other post here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18384883](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18384883)
.

